# Sind Sie Fan des Episodenformats? (Sam & Max, Half-Life 2)



## Administrator (9. April 2007)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## markenprodukt (9. April 2007)

[x]nein

Ich hasse das Episodenformat von vorne bis hinten  
Wer meine detailierte Meinung dazu lesen will klickt auf die Signatur und scrollt ein bisschen runter

Bei Sin Episodes haben wir ja gesehen wie gut das funktioniert hat


----------



## TBrain (9. April 2007)

Mir egal.

Solange der Inhalt stimmt und zum Preis passt ist mir das Format egal. Bei HL2-Ep1 fand ich es genau passend: kleiner Spielumfang, kleiner Preis. Nur etwas schade, dass die weiteren Episoden bis jetzt auf sich warten lassen


----------



## Succer (9. April 2007)

[x]ja, solange das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis passt!


----------



## Eniman (9. April 2007)

Succer am 09.04.2007 13:41 schrieb:
			
		

> [x]ja, solange das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis passt!


[x] Ja, solange die Episoden im Monatstakt, maximal alle 2 Monate, erscheinen.

Sam & Max machen das gut, HL2-Ep. sind zwar spielerisch sehr gut, aber die Latenz zwischen den einzelnen Episoden ist mir da einfach zu groß... (Ich kaufe und spiele es allerdings trotzdem.  )


----------



## El_Cativo (9. April 2007)

SYSTEM am 09.04.2007 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


[x]Mir egal, solange (wie bei Sam&Max) das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis stimmt


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. April 2007)

Kurz und knapp: Ich hasse das Episodenformat.


----------



## DawnHellscream (14. April 2007)

[x] Kann ich mir nichts drunter vorstellen


----------



## black-diablo (14. April 2007)

Bei Sam & Max ist der Preis gerade noch so okay.
Aber bei den HL2-episoden 20€ für 5 Stunden?!


----------



## eX2tremiousU (14. April 2007)

black-diablo am 14.04.2007 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Sam & Max ist der Preis gerade noch so okay.
> Aber bei den HL2-episoden 20€ für 5 Stunden?!


Bei Max Payne 2 und Call of Duty 1 hast du sogar 50 Euro für 5 Stunden gezahlt. 
Bei der Episode 1 für HL2 war's daher im ein fairer Preis.

Regards, eX!


----------



## TBrain (14. April 2007)

black-diablo am 14.04.2007 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Sam & Max ist der Preis gerade noch so okay.
> Aber bei den HL2-episoden 20€ für 5 Stunden?!



Ich hab mittlerweile sicher 20 Stunden mit dem Spiel verbracht   und hab nur 17€ bezahlt


----------



## Nosi11 (16. April 2007)

Versteh nicht warum hier so viele mit  "Nein" voten. Ich freu über jede neue Episode von HL2. Klar, die Wartezeit könnte ein bischen kürzer sein, aber immer noch besser als 5 Jahre auf den nächsten Teil warten zu müssen. Die Episoden können sicher kein HL3 ersetzen, aber ich hoffe doch mal dass Valve nicht nur die Episoden in Arbeit hat, oder!!?!??!
Da hat man eine gute Story, eine super Grafik-engine und warum sollte man dann es nur bei dem Hauptspiel belassen. Der Preis ist sicher nicht billig. Aber wenn ich ein Spiel für 50 Euro kaufe und in 10-12 Stunden durch bin, dann sind 20 Euro für 5 Stunden auch ok.
Vorallem weiß ich dann auch  was ich daran habe. Sicher gibts bei den Episoden nix innovatives, aber wenn ich mir den Schrott auf dem Markt so angucke kommt auch ohne neue Waffen oder was sonst bei Episode 1 kritisiert worden ist noch niemand mit.


----------



## crackajack (16. April 2007)

eX2tremiousU am 14.04.2007 13:01 schrieb:
			
		

> black-diablo am 14.04.2007 12:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wer spielt MP2 nur 5 Stunden lang?  
Erstmal "muss" man es ja mehrmals durchspielen, wegen des alternativen Endes und zweitens gibt es auch noch die kurzweiligen DMW-Level mit denen man doch wenigstens eine Stunde verbringen kann.
Und als jemand der Max Payne 1 geliebt hat, habe ich für MP2 10€ bezahlt-also eine zeitlang gewartet- weil mir nichtsdetotrotz der Preis einfach zu hoch gewesen wäre. Und DAS war ein fairer Preis.  
(Imo sind 10€ für 10Stunden ein gutes Verhältnis.)


Auf das Episodenformat pfeife ich.
Sam and Max ist ja ein Witz. Die eh schon viel zu kurzen Adventurespiele nochmal zerschnippeln und das kontinuierlich mit etwas längerer Demospiellänge zu veröffentlichen (wobei es ja Demos gibt mit denen man länger Spass haen kann z.B. SupCom), muss ja jede Geschichte/Atmosphäre zerstören.
Half Life 2 habe ich bis jetzt konsequent ignoriert, weil mir der Steamzwang nicht passt. (Wenigstens telefonisch aktivierbar und ich wäre schon längst Käufer gewesen.) Episode1 ist vom Umfang max. 10€ wert, mehr würde ich dafür nicht bezahlen. Ich kaufe mir das Gesamtpaket vermutlich wenn Ep.2 rauskommt, da dann endlich ein gewisser Spielumfang gegeben ist und als Bonus ein MP-spiel dabei ist, das einen ganz eigenen Charme hat. (TF2. Spiele ich zwar sicher nur kurz, da ich online wohl nur Trackmania Nations ordentlich zocke, aber nett kann das schon sein.) Episode3 wird dann wieder nicht gekauft, da dann wohl eh wieder nichts ordentliches dabei rausschaut.


Ich warte lieber 2-3 Jahre oder mehr, aber dafür will ich dann ein Spiel bei dem ich ordentlich lange in die Spielwelt eintauchen kann. Mit den Häppchen würde ich mich verarscht vorkommen, weil da einfach nie und nimmer eine fesselnde Welt erschaffen werden kann, wenn man immer nur einen Kurzbesuch rein macht.


----------



## Nosi11 (16. April 2007)

crackajack am 16.04.2007 09:51 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 14.04.2007 13:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crackajack (16. April 2007)

Nosi11 am 16.04.2007 09:58 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 16.04.2007 09:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Habe ich auch nicht unbedingt behauptet. Es fühlt sich max. nur so an.
Die Episoden entstehen doch sicher nach einem grobem Storyboard das schon bei Beginn von Episode1 skizziert wurde. Und dabei wurde es dann durch drei geteilt und dann wird es jeweils fertiggefeilt.





> Aber vielleicht überlege ich mir auch noch 20 Jahre zu warten und dann Half-Life 1-7 am Stück zu spielen. Bis dahin dreh ich Däumchen.


Du übertreibst.  
Half Life 2 hätte ich ja gekauft, wenn ich nicht was gegen Steam hätte.
Episode 1-3 würde auch gemeinsam gekauft werden, nur wenn Ep.2 was interessantes dabei hat und mich das dann verfügbare Gesamtpaket doch genug reizt um es zu kaufen, und ich danach für das Anhängsel Ep.3 extra löhnen soll, dann spar ich mir das Anhängsel halt einfach.


> Ausserdem find ich eine Meinung zu einem Spiel zu äußern welches man nicht gespielt hat ziemlich unötig!


Wer sagt den das ich es nicht (an)gespielt hätte?
Nur weil ich Steam in gewissem Ausmaß boykottiere, heißt das noch lange nicht das meine Freunde das genau so machen.


----------



## copymaster (17. April 2007)

markenprodukt am 09.04.2007 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> [x]nein
> 
> Ich hasse das Episodenformat von vorne bis hinten
> Wer meine detailierte Meinung dazu lesen will klickt auf die Signatur und scrollt ein bisschen runter
> ...


Genau dasselbe wie bei GSC's Heroes of Annihilated Empires. Die haben die Strategy-Abteilung geschlossen und damit ist es wohl auch mit dieser angeblichen Trilogie aus, auch wenn eine offizielle Bestätigung noch aussteht. (und die wohl auch nie kommen wird)   

Also klar [x] Nein.


----------



## Lordghost (19. April 2007)

[x] Klar

Wurde alles schon gesacht hier was meine Aussage bekräftigt 

NEED ENDLICH MAL EPISODE 2!!!! Und zwar ned wegen HL sondern hauptsächlich wegen Portals und Team Fortress 2   
Das sollte doch 2k6 Weihnachten oda Januar 2k7 rauskommen oder?
 

Blub

Edit: Penumbra kann man jetzt noch dazuzählen  Habsch auch schon Episode Eins durch. Klasse Game, kann ich nur Empfehlen


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (20. April 2007)

Nein, bin ich nicht.
Ich bevorzuge Spiele mit abgeschlossener Handlung und ohne eingebauten Zwang zum Kauf einer Fortsetzung bzw Komplettierung des Hauptspiels.


----------

